# Crazy customers



## Bobbydan (Mar 29, 2017)

First stop today I pull up to the house walk up to the front door drop the package and out of nowhere this lady comes walking up and starts yelling at me that it is illegal for me to park in her driveway. I said I was making a delivery should I of left the package in the street. She goes on says I have to park in the street and walk up to the house, then says she is going to call amazon "again" and complain. I said I'm not going to argue with you and then she threatens to call the police I said for what and she says damaging her property. LOL. I was on the driveway not like I drove thru her lawn up to the front door. I just got in the car and left. This lady was obviously coco for Cocoa Puffs.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Maybe someone leaked oil previously


----------



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

If it was one of those houses with the really long driveways then there is no way I would walk. I am not wasting 5 minutes walking up and down their long driveway when I can just pull my car up to their house. Next time if you get her house just leave the package by the road and she can walk down and get it herself.


----------



## Jesus Pereda JR (Mar 31, 2015)

It's illegal to park on the driveway. You should know better.. respect customers


----------



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

Jesus Pereda JR said:


> It's illegal to park on the driveway. You should know better.. respect customers


Do you really expect us walk up to their houses? Some of the houses I deliver to the houses are a half mile up their driveway. If they don't want us using their driving they can put a note on their order to leave the package on the road and I will do that. I am guessing 99% of Amazon customers don't care if we use their driveway to deliver their package.


----------



## Bobbydan (Mar 29, 2017)

If you don't want people coming to your house don't order stuff online, if you don't want people using your driveway when you do order something get a gate and don't let people in. It's not right to attack someone and threaten to call the police when you ordered something delivered to your house. If I ever get a delivery for that address again it's going on the curb.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Bobbydan said:


> If you don't want people coming to your house don't order stuff online, if you don't want people using your driveway when you do order something get a gate and don't let people in. It's not right to attack someone and threaten to call the police when you ordered something delivered to your house. If I ever get a delivery for that address again it's going on the curb.


Unable To Deliver -> Nowhere Safe To Leave Package -> back to the warehouse it goes.

GFY, lady.


----------



## theamp18 (Nov 9, 2016)

I never park in driveways unless on the rare occasion that there is no parking on the street. For me it's quicker parking on the street because you don't have back out of driveways. I guess you can save a few seconds if they have a long driveway or something. Full disclosure I've never delivered to someone with an extremely long driveway. No excuse for her to act that way but some old clunker probably leaked oil in her driveway.


----------



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

Sometimes I have to pull in their driveway even if they have a small driveway. Sometimes in is too dangerous to park on the street on a one lane road with no parking.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I doubt it's illegal to park in a driveway isn't that what they are for?


----------



## Another SD driver (Jan 25, 2016)

Movaldriver said:


> I doubt it's illegal to park in a driveway isn't that what they are for?


Private property. They aren't typically for parking anyway. Some HOA's are pretty picky about it.

The customer really shouldn't have an issue with it though. By asking for a delivery to their door they should know their property will be used as access. But people are crazy and stupid so idk.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

People can be ridiculous
I think Amazon should have a note on that customer so drivers know not to park in her precious driveway. It should be in the delivery instructions. I would never walk some of the driveways I have to deliver to. Some are private roads others are huge hills. I'm not walking those. Lady really should get a fence.


----------



## Ryan Do (Apr 17, 2017)

I think we should not enter any private road way or driveway. Myself sometime pull over to their driveway too because its too far from the street, but eventually, i believe it's illegal.


----------



## Bobbydan (Mar 29, 2017)

Ryan Do said:


> I think we should not enter any private road way or driveway. Myself sometime pull over to their driveway too because its too far from the street, but eventually, i believe it's illegal.


If it's illegal then it would also be illegal to walk up to the house.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

No choice on some deliveries. If they don't want people making deliveries don't order online for things to be delivered. I bet if ups pulls up no complaints


----------



## Jesus Pereda JR (Mar 31, 2015)

Have you ever seen USPS, UPS, FEDEX, and other do park on the driveway? NOPE... no discussion.. Amazon will deactivate you..


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I was referring to the ones a mile long. I wouldn't park in a normal driveway. I also never saw or heard anything from Amazon saying no parking in driveway. To me I would rather pull up in the street but I also have had no choice on main streets with no street parking.


----------



## Jesus Pereda JR (Mar 31, 2015)

Cody6666 said:


> Sometimes I have to pull in their driveway even if they have a small driveway. Sometimes in is too dangerous to park on the street on a one lane road with no parking.


Dangerous? U supposed to wear work vest?


----------



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

Jesus Pereda JR said:


> Dangerous? U supposed to wear work vest?


I never got a work vest and I think they only give those to the white van employees. It doesn't even sound like you actually work for flex because if you did you would know how things work. On two lane roads there is sometimes no place to park safely. I am not risking my life for this job. I will keep using people's driveways as I see necessary. If i see a note saying don't use our driveway I will leave the package on the road or bring it back to the warehouse. That would probably not happen though. Most people know if they order something online and they live down a long driveway or by a road with no parking they wouldn't care if we use their driveway


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

We get in trouble if we enter warehouse without one. I keep mine on all day while delivering. Ask at your Warehouse for one or you can buy one for like five bucks. People see you walking around a neighborhood in a vest they think you look more official. It's crazy but it's true.


----------



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

I delivery to the suburbs mostly so I don't need it. If i delivered at night I would ask for one. Nobody else at the warehouse uses them except for the white vans.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Jesus Pereda JR said:


> Dangerous? U supposed to wear work vest?





Jesus Pereda JR said:


> Have you ever seen USPS, UPS, FEDEX, and other do park on the driveway? NOPE... no discussion.. Amazon will deactivate you..


You're just a wealth of made up shit, aren't you?


----------



## Randompanzy (Dec 18, 2015)

Movaldriver said:


> We get in trouble if we enter warehouse without one. I keep mine on all day while delivering. Ask at your Warehouse for one or you can buy one for like five bucks. People see you walking around a neighborhood in a vest they think you look more official. It's crazy but it's true.


It depends on the wh some will give you one to keep some will lend you one. But there is no way you should spend your own money on one that's just silly


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I've seen USPS park in someone's driveway. It was downhill in the driveway. I however walked the package to the customer's door on that occasion.

UPS and FedEx trucks don't back up so it wouldn't be easy for them to head into someone's driveway anyways and back out. I don't know if any of those trucks have backup cameras or not.


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

Movaldriver said:


> We get in trouble if we enter warehouse without one. I keep mine on all day while delivering. Ask at your Warehouse for one or you can buy one for like five bucks. People see you walking around a neighborhood in a vest they think you look more official. It's crazy but it's true.


Damn, 5 bucks lol.. my wh gave it for free, and no wonder it is closing. Wearing the vest make people wonder: It he a crossing guard? Is he a construction worker? No, he's a courier.


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

If the drive way is empty and i know i will have to turn around i usually will back my car into the driveway. half on driveway half on street. leave my car running and turn on hazards. drop off package and leave. ive pulled into driveways with the owners on the porch never had a complaint. just a smile and the usual "OH SO REGULAR PEOPLE DELIVER AMAZON" lol.. Shoot i had to deliver in an office building once. and no parking so i turned on my hazards and park on the edge of a sidewalk.. thinking of printing out a sign for that. i mean ups and fedex get to do it. how many times have i been stuck from backing out of a parking spot because a ups truck was blocking me in. i just follow their lead.

I used to be scared of parking in peoples driveway but after a 4hour block at this super fancy neighborhood where i had to climb steps to each house. i felt like i had been doing squats all day. my toushie hurt. imagine 4 hours in the SAME neighborhood these house were huge. sometime i couldnt even locate the from door. had to walk through a lanscaped jungle. lol



Ryan Do said:


> I think we should not enter any private road way or driveway. Myself sometime pull over to their driveway too because its too far from the street, but eventually, i believe it's illegal.


today i had a delivery on a prvt road. literally thats what the map said. 2.5 miles of prvt road couldnt even find the house. called customer 2xs voicemal full. ended up turning around and leaving the envelope in the mailbox. it wasnt marked usps so i figured it would be safe.



Movaldriver said:


> We get in trouble if we enter warehouse without one. I keep mine on all day while delivering. Ask at your Warehouse for one or you can buy one for like five bucks. People see you walking around a neighborhood in a vest they think you look more official. It's crazy but it's true.


only seen the actual amazon employees with the vest. it took like 8 deliveries before i got the lanyard/badge. only because i saw someone with one and got curious. i would think thats something amazon would mail you once you were approved. Lyft send a package with bumper/window stickers


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

crimson.snwbnny said:


> today i had a delivery on a prvt road. literally thats what the map said. 2.5 miles of prvt road couldnt even find the house. called customer 2xs voicemal full. ended up turning around and leaving the envelope in the mailbox. it wasnt marked usps so i figured it would be safe.


 Be careful putting any deliveries in any kind of mailbox. It's a "hanging offense" as far as I know for amazon?
It's a federal offense actually. Don't get too worried about this one, it probably won't be noticed.
Lately some security guards at gated communities mention not to put anything in mailboxes.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

It's about safety inside the warehouse, but to each his/her own.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

hahaha by the time the police got there, you'd be long gone. the lady sounds like an entitled hag and I'd never attempt to deliver to her again.

In the event she does complain to Amazon, i'd write in an e-mail to them about her harassment so it doesn't count against you.


----------



## 6Yankee5 (Feb 25, 2017)

In the USA, if you are not on the street, you are on PRIVATE PROPERTY! You can be arrested and charged with trespassing if you re asked to leave more than twice. This is even true for all commercial properties. That is how it is in the USA!

If you walk unto the property to make a delivery, same rule apply! 
You can be charged with trespassing if you are asked to leave, and don't comply immediately! 
Can also be charged with damage to property, which is a felony. Fleeing from the scene of a crime. Disorderly conduct. There is also a charge if the property owner said you cause them to be afraid. You can then be beaten up by the police, which is called being "subdued". In some neighborhoods, your chances of being assumed to be a dangerous person will depend how long you were "in the oven"


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

6Yankee5 said:


> In the USA, if you are not on the street, you are on PRIVATE PROPERTY! You can be arrested and charged with trespassing if you re asked to leave more than twice. This is even true for all commercial properties. That is how it is in the USA!
> 
> If you walk unto the property to make a delivery, same rule apply!
> You can be charged with trespassing if you are asked to leave, and don't comply immediately!
> Can also be charged with damage to property, which is a felony. Fleeing from the scene of a crime. Disorderly conduct. There is also a charge if the property owner said you cause them to be afraid. You can then be beaten up by the police, which is called being "subdued". In some neighborhoods, your chances of being assumed to be a dangerous person will depend how long you were "in the oven"


More internet/street lawyering, from the brilliant legal mind that is 6Yankee5.


----------



## movalca (May 28, 2017)

UPS and FEDEX will double park and block a driveway, so if I need to I will double park or block the driveway. I've had long uphill driveways in Redlands I driven up to deliver.


----------



## jerseyroots (Feb 9, 2017)

What about a busy street that has no shoulder to pull over at


----------

